# Broken plural in Arabic



## ryandward

A huge drawback to WordReference is that it doesn't tell you what the plural form is. This is especially wristslittingly frustrating, because as far as I have seen, there is really nowhere to figure out how to say the plural of things like فريق  or هدف.


----------



## ryandward

Maybe I should have been a little more clear too, Arabic male nouns almost always have plurals that are somewhat unpredictable.


----------



## Cagey

Please be patient.  

It may take a while for the administrator to respond, but he will see this.


----------



## ryandward

Alright, I just can't believe nobody has ever come across this issue before.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

The Arabic dictionary is new, and currently intended mostly for native speakers of Arabic learning or using English.  Having said that, I'll see what I can do to get the plurals added. 

Mike


----------



## ryandward

YAY! Thank you very much!


----------



## cherine

And while we wait for such a huge addition (huge because it's not in many dictionaries) you can always use the Arabic forum to ask about what you need to know.


----------



## corpse

the plural of  هدف is   اهداف
  the plural of فريق  is فرق


----------

